# ETSX-70 und Rahmengrösse + Koblenz



## GT_Frodo (24. September 2005)

Hi!
Nachdem hier im Forum alle von RM schwärmen kaufe ich mir jetzt auch eins ;-)
Nee, scherz beiseite, aber überlege wirklich mir ein ETSX-70 BJ 2005 zu kaufen. Nur mit der RH überlege ich noch, bin 1,86 cm groß u Schrittlänge 91 cm und kann das Bike nicht in der Nähe probefahren. Hat da jd erfahrung? Bin bisher einen etwas zu kleinen Rahmen gefahren, aber will jetzt auch nicht übers Ziel hinausschießen. Also 20,5 oder doch 19 Zoll?
Oder wohnt jd in Koblenz-Nähe, der mich vielleicht probesitzen läßt?
Fragt sich Lars


----------



## Stefan#S (26. September 2005)

19 Zoll, habe gleiche Geometrie ;-), 20,5 definitiv zu groß,,




			
				GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Nachdem hier im Forum alle von RM schwärmen kaufe ich mir jetzt auch eins ;-)
> Nee, scherz beiseite, aber überlege wirklich mir ein ETSX-70 BJ 2005 zu kaufen. Nur mit der RH überlege ich noch, bin 1,86 cm groß u Schrittlänge 91 cm und kann das Bike nicht in der Nähe probefahren. Hat da jd erfahrung? Bin bisher einen etwas zu kleinen Rahmen gefahren, aber will jetzt auch nicht übers Ziel hinausschießen. Also 20,5 oder doch 19 Zoll?
> Oder wohnt jd in Koblenz-Nähe, der mich vielleicht probesitzen läßt?
> Fragt sich Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (26. September 2005)

o.k.
THX


----------



## Andreas.Berz (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi GT_Frodo!

Ich bin 1,84m gross mit Schrittlänge 90cm. Ich fahre ein 20,5 Zoll ETS-X und bin sehr glücklich damit.

Ich besitze auch ein 19 Zoll Hardtail und ein 19 Zoll Gary Fisher Sugar Fully. Beide Rahmen empfinde ich eher an der unteren Grenze.

Bei dem 20,5 Zoll-Rahmen empfinde ich es als angenehm, dass man die Sattelstütze nicht bis "ultimo" herausziehen muss, um eine optimale Tretposition zu haben. Die korrekte Sattelhöhe bei den 19 Zoll-Rädern führt zu einer relativ grossen Sattelüberhöhung. Wenn man da nicht über 5cm hinaus will, muss man 10-Grad-Vorbauten wählen oder ein "Spacer-Türmchen" unter dem Vorbau einbauen.

Ich wählte auch die 20,5 Zoll, um eine ordentliche Oberrohrlänge von 61,5 cm für sportliche Fahrweise zu haben. Die hatte ich bei meinem Gary Fisher auch bei 19 Zoll, aber dieses Bike ist auch für eine enorme Oberrohrlänge bekannt.
Da das ETS-X eine gemässigte Geometrie (Oberrohrlänge) hat, hätte ich bei einem 19 Zoll Rahmen statt eines 110mm Vorbaus einen 120er oder 130er wählen müssen. Aber dann wird das Bike frontlastig.

Das ist meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge.
Es gibt natürlich auch eine menge Leute die lieber kleine/wendige Rahmen fahren und dafür lange Vorbauten und gekröpfte Sattelstützen einbauen.

Gruss Andreas.


----------

